# Villagers with different nationalities?



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Tex speaks spanish so i was wondering if any other residents spoke different languages?? I'm hoping one speaks italian... 
Update raymond speaks italian all.panicotti and pancetti are italian like... what other residents have different nationalities themes!?!?!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

Smug villagers say phrases in different languages, and really not extensively. It’s the general personality and not individual to a specific villager.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

What language does julian speak funny I dont remember that about him.... considering hes smug and all I geuss


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> What language does julian speak funny I dont remember that about him.... considering hes smug and all I geuss


Raymond sometimes will say good morning in Italian. That’s about all I’ve seen.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Raymond sometimes will say good morning in Italian. That’s about all I’ve seen.


Wow I was hoping for an italian speaking resident..  did I just become a raymond Stan..?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Wow I was hoping for an italian speaking resident..  did I just become a raymond Stan..?


I mean he doesn’t really speak it. He will just be like: “Buongiorno! That’s Italian for good morning!”


----------



## Figment (May 20, 2020)

Smug villagers say "Buongiorno!" I think it's more or less because they're trying to be hip than they actually know the language because they then follow it up with something like "That's Italian for it's going to be a great giorno"


----------



## stiney (May 20, 2020)

Figment said:


> Smug villagers say "Buongiorno!" I think it's more or less because they're trying to be hip than they actually know the language because they then follow it up with something like "That's Italian for it's going to be a great giorno"


Yeah, that's what the follow up is. It always makes me giggle even though it's really dumb.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Tex also calls people picantes


----------



## lila (May 20, 2020)

Jacques and Gaston both have French catchphrases (zut alors and mon chou). Their designs and interests are clearly based on stereotypical French attributes lol.

My fiancé is French so I bought him both of their amiibos, kinda like how if you’re from the same country as someone, people will always be like “omg do you know so and so, they’re also from there, you would get along!”


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2020)

Wow, I had Tex in my first New Leaf town that I restarted years back. Never noticed that his catchphrase was Spanish, nice.

Jacques, the Smug Bird, has zut alors as his catchphrase, which is French, and which apparently equates to the word "shucks." Additionally, he is more likely than not inspired by Jacques Cousteau. So, he's probably French.

Speaking of the French, Marcel the Lazy Dog's catchphrase is non, which is French for "no."

There might be others, but those are the two I know off the top of my head. 
Edit: lila also mentioned Gaston, so there ya go!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

I wonder who else is italian Oooo probably pancetti!!!?? But shes snooty


----------



## Xeleron (May 20, 2020)

Anicotti








						Anicotti
					

“Are you power shopping? This is totally the place to do it!” ― Anicotti, New Leaf Anicotti (ラザニア, Razania?, Lasagne) is a peppy mouse villager in the Animal Crossing series. She has appeared in every game of the series except for Wild World and City Folk. Her name is based on manicotti, a tube...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com
				



But I think it's just her name and "cannoli" catchphrase, I doubt she speaks Italian : /


----------



## Aardbei (May 20, 2020)

I'm French smug villagers never say words in another language in their dialogues 

And I don't recall specific foreign words for catchphrases either


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> I'm French smug villagers never say words in another language in their dialogues
> 
> And I don't recall specific foreign words for catchphrases either


But they do aparantally?!? Tex calls people picante which means spicy


----------



## Aardbei (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> But they do aparantally?!? Tex calls people picante which means spicy



Yes in the English version of the game, but in the French version Tex's catchphrase is a French expression


----------



## stiney (May 20, 2020)

lila said:


> Jacques and Gaston both have French catchphrases (zut alors and mon chou). Their designs and interests are clearly based on stereotypical French attributes lol.
> 
> My fiancé is French so I bought him both of their amiibos, kinda like how if you’re from the same country as someone, people will always be like “omg do you know so and so, they’re also from there, you would get along!”


Cousteau starts with "oui oui" as his catchphrase. I think O'Hare's is "amigo."

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Xeleron said:


> Anicotti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang now I really want manicotti. Oh no I want eggplant rollatini. It's only 10 am what's wrong with me.


----------



## Altarium (May 20, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I mean he doesn’t really speak it. He will just be like: “Buongiorno! That’s Italian for good morning!”


They actually say "Buongiorno! That means it's gonna be a great giorno in Italian", so basically they're all posers that pretend to speak other languages but actually don't <3 love my smugs


----------



## Blueskyy (May 20, 2020)

stiney said:


> Cousteau starts with "oui oui" as his catchphrase. I think O'Hare's is "amigo."
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I keep thinking of Cousteau saying “oi oi” instead of “oui oui” because of a stream I watched last night lol


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

Freya says uff da which is a Norwegian expression. Vladimir says nyet which is Russian for no.


----------



## stiney (May 20, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I keep thinking of Cousteau saying “oi oi” instead of “oui oui” because of a stream I watched last night lol


:takes notes for next time he asks for a new catchphrase:


----------



## Uffe (May 20, 2020)

Oh. I thought this was going to be a topic about characters with certain names or their physical appearances. I think these are just things some characters say. Before Marshal moved in, he said Buongiorno, but he also said Guten Tag.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> Yes in the English version of the game, but in the French version Tex's catchphrase is a French expression


Ooooo I see... hmmm

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Miss Misty said:


> Freya says uff da which is a Norwegian expression. Vladimir says nyet which is Russian for no.


I was wondering what the uff da was about!!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Uffe said:


> Oh. I thought this was going to be a topic about characters with certain names or their physical appearances. I think these are just things some characters say. Before Marshal moved in, he said Buongiorno, but he also said Guten Tag.


It is about that too ^_^


----------



## Lethalia (May 20, 2020)

Vladimir The Cranky Cub's catchphrase is "Nyet," which is "No" in Russian.


----------



## starlightsong (May 20, 2020)

I had always thought Pietro was Italian just because Pietro is an Italian name, but the fact that the smugs in NH now say that “Buongiorno! That’s Italian for it’s gonna be a great giorno!” line messes up that headcanon a bit lol. Although maybe you could say he’s just kidding when he says that and actually does know what it means.


----------



## Aardbei (May 20, 2020)

Oh yes I forgot about Vladimir ! Also in French his name is Vladimir and he says "niet" haha

And there is also German characters like the two knights Sterling (called Manfred in French) and Knox (called Wolfram). Sterling's catchphrase is "kaputt" by the way  Like Klaus whose catchphrase is "achtung" in French ahah


I think there is also a Russian related villager besides Vladimir


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> Oh yes I forgot about Vladimir ! Also in French his name is Vladimir and he says "niet" haha
> 
> And there is also German characters like the two knights Sterling (called Manfred in French) and Knox (called Wolfram). Sterling's catchphrase is "kaputt" by the way  Like Klaus whose catchphrase is "achtung" in French ahah
> 
> ...


Freya !!! Maybe others too


----------



## Aardbei (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Freya !!! Maybe others too



No, Freya is Luppa in French  That name comes from the latin word for "wolf"


----------



## Altarium (May 20, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> No, Freya is Luppa in French  That name comes from the latin word for "wolf"


Lupe is actually Whitney's name in Spanish and it comes from the same word, how interesting!


----------



## Aardbei (May 20, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Lupe is actually Whitney's name in Spanish and it comes from the same word, how interesting!



And Whitney is called Blanche in French, while Blanche the ostrich in English is called Sophie in French


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> No, Freya is Luppa in French  That name comes from the latin word for "wolf"


Oh she says uff da though


----------



## Uffe (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> It is about that too ^_^


When Marshal said Guten Tag, I said, "Yeah, now you've got no choice to leave this island. You're moving in."


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Tex speaks spanish so i was wondering if any other residents spoke different languages?? I'm hoping one speaks italian...
> Update raymond speaks italian all.panicotti and pancetti are italian like... what other residents have different nationalities themes!?!?!


I can confirm marshal speaks spanish and italian haha


----------



## Fye (May 20, 2020)

Not dialogue related, But Eric is a moose and his house is winter themed so he's pretty much Canadian


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

Klaus is clearly Roman/Greek themed, yet his name is German...

I think Olaf is also Spanish influenced. And Marcel and Pietro are based on famous French mimes/clowns.


----------



## cloudmask (May 20, 2020)

ankha is egyptian, but that one is pretty obvious haha

off the top of my head, lopez and lobo have spanish names!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> ankha is egyptian, but that one is pretty obvious haha
> 
> off the top of my head, lopez and lobo have spanish names!


Boris is also Egyptian!!!


----------



## stiney (May 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Oh she says uff da though


Freya is a Scandinavian goddess and she says "uff da," that's definitely meant to be a Scandinavian country like Norway.


----------



## cheezu (May 20, 2020)

The smugs sometimes say things in different languages.
That's about it. It's only specific to the personality type - not the actual villagers.


----------



## virtualpet (May 20, 2020)

Off the top of my head, Stella has an Italian name. Her phrase is baa-dabing, so maybe Italian American? I'm Italian myself and she kind of reminds me of some of my aunts haha


----------



## Sander (May 20, 2020)

Diana says 'no doy', Spanish for 'well duh'.


----------



## Boo. (May 20, 2020)

Chops is clearly British, he has a palace guard uniform and a glorious mustache!

Edit: also a lot of the koalas have Australian overtones


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

cheezu said:


> The smugs sometimes say things in different languages.
> That's about it. It's only specific to the personality type - not the actual villagers.


Other residents besides smug have nationality themed things going on too!


----------



## cheezu (May 21, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Other residents besides smug have nationality themed things going on too!


I'm not sure if all of these translate the same way across the games in different languages though.
For example, Freya's name that's mythologically Norwegian is "Lupita" in another language version of the game.


----------



## Yoosung (May 21, 2020)

cousteau technically is french, right? also, a bunch of normal villagers speak french but most of them say they go to lessons to learn it


----------



## Dormire (May 21, 2020)

Cheri is Spanish. Her name is Acerola in Japanese which is Spanish for Cherry (*west indian cherry* to be precise).


----------



## marea (May 21, 2020)

Aziz has an arabic name, but that might be an english version thing. According to info on a wiki, you can assume Jitters is brazilian. Margie is named Sari in the japanese version. The villagers that are japanese themed are kinda clear. I did not check any catchphrases but i think they are in english.

This is fun, who else?!!


----------



## l u l u (May 21, 2020)

I think Walt is Australian, obviously because he's a kangaroo, but I guess his name might be based on some famous Australian song that I've admittedly never heard of. Also, for some reason it's really easy to imagine the cranky dialogue and voice with an Aussie accent. Maybe it's just me, I don't know?


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 21, 2020)

I just saw pancetti house and it's super italian kitchen style.. love it


----------



## Octolino (May 21, 2020)

Didn't see anyone mention it, but I guess Marcel is french? Because of his name inspired by the mime? Also, I remember Tangy saying something about Colton in french but I don't remember the exact phrase, probably was "je ne sais quois".


----------



## Tylerhelt14 (Aug 31, 2021)

Smug Villagers say   Good Morning in Italian and I do not know in French, and Very Beautiful in Italian,that’s wonderful in French. Home of in Spanish as well.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 31, 2021)

Pretty sure Croque is supposed to be French, right? Mathilda is likely a reference to the Australian folk song "Waltzing Matilda". That and the fact she's a kangaroo would suggest she was Australian.


----------

